# FIFA 18 / DINNER LADY EVENT - SIR VAPE



## Sir Vape (24/1/18)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (25/1/18)

We have had a number of guys calling us to ask how they can enter the FIFA Comp on Saturday. Just pop Craig an email on craig@sirvape.co.za and you will be put down to play


----------



## Silver (25/1/18)

Sir Vape said:


> We have had a number of guys calling us to ask how they can enter the FIFA Comp on Saturday. Just pop Craig an email on craig@sirvape.co.za and you will be put down to play



Is this a video game competition @Sir Vape ?
How long does it take and how many entrants can play at the same time?

Do you have to blow a cloud when you score a goal ?
Hehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------

